# IM Chatting



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anybody here chat with other people from DIMS through MSN, AIM, Yahoo etc?

I'm just curious to know since, despite having my MSN/Hotmail address on my profile, i'v only had one person from DIMS talk to me on it....and that kinda caught me off guard and was a little bit weird.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a few people from Dims on my IMs to chat to, but I also have my addresses in every post I make, so they're free to add me if they'd like. Some will decide that since it's not under your avatar, they might as well not ask for your email at all. I've seen that happen before


----------



## taobear (Jul 14, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Does anybody here chat with other people from DIMS through MSN, AIM, Yahoo etc?
> 
> I'm just curious to know since, despite having my MSN/Hotmail address on my profile, i'v only had one person from DIMS talk to me on it....and that kinda caught me off guard and was a little bit weird.



Yeah I tried with a few but the only ones that responded are married or in a relationship I do get to keep up with them on facebook posts though


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really have any. I have a couple people that I met here on facebook, maybe one or two, but no chatting. And I have all my IM info under my name, and my facebook in my sig.


----------



## Melian (Jul 14, 2010)

I never have time for IM, but chat with a few people via email.


----------



## Tad (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, I've IM chatted with a number of people from Dimensions....and still use it keep in touch with one guy who originally liked one of my stories and contacted me through the IM in my profile to tell me that, and we've just kept chatting since. ('chat' is not alway accurate, as more often it is one leaving a few sentences, the other responding with a few sentences a couple of days later, etc). The others I've 'talked' with on Dimensions, and ended up later using email and sometimes IM.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2010)

I chat with friends from DIMS (and DIMS chat cos some don't venture into the forums) on Facebook and YIM. Because both addresses are in my profile it's not difficult to find me and I'll be friends with anyone unless they're creepy or disrespectful.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 14, 2010)

I have, but I generally dont have much time for it, and I dont like running more than one conversation at a time, so its tricky.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 14, 2010)

I plead the 5th


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 14, 2010)

Not really, I post enough as it is..lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 14, 2010)

A few through pms and some ims. I like that I don't feel alone in geekdom here.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty much every night. I actually came home to a message from someone i dont know today.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I actually came home to a message from someone i dont know today.



Oh I see...it's like that is it? All, "I want you, I need you, oh baby, oh baby" when it's just us; but, when you're around your friends...you don't know me.

I thought we had something special!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

I've IM'ed with one Dimmer, and unfortunately I pretty much killed every conversation we had. It's kinda awkward for me to use, since I really rely on face-to-face interaction (my sense of humor comes out a lot better in person, and I love to play off the environment). I just can't keep up with her awesomeness.


However, I PM pretty frequently and keep up long conversations.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 14, 2010)

hmmm I'd say nightly. Depending on the day. The weather.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> hmmm I'd say nightly. Depending on the day. The weather.



I'd love to chat sometime, weather permitting, of course.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Oh I see...it's like that is it? All, "I want you, I need you, oh baby, oh baby" when it's just us; but, when you're around your friends...you don't know me.
> 
> I thought we had something special!



I don't know you well enough to make gay jokes


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I don't know you well enough to make gay jokes



Wow...way to make the bit fall flat.

Lame.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wow...way to make the bit fall flat.
> 
> Lame.



I regret to inform you that your bit was stillborn, sir. I am sorry that you had your hopes up.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I regret to inform you that your bit was stillborn, sir. I am sorry that you had your hopes up.



My line was funny. It was only stillborn cuz you force fed it Plan B like it was wild cherry pez.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't, but then until about 30 seconds ago I hadn't listed my MSN addy in my profile. Would've been kind of difficult for someone to pluck it from the clear blue sky, although equally impressive.


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I have my info out there and have a few people that I chat/pm/facebook with


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

What what, in the butt? Apparently not theronin. Better luck next time.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> What what, in the butt? Apparently not theronin. Better luck next time.




I feel you watching me, over there
Come to me, if you care 
Don't sit and stare, it's just not fair
Make your move, if you dare

What what

I said: "What what, in the butt"​


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I feel you watching me, over there
> Come to me, if you care
> Don't sit and stare, it's just not fair
> Make your move, if you dare
> ...



What the posters didn't see: you whispering that into my ear while we we're in a very flexible position.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> What the posters didn't see: you whispering that into my ear while we we're in a very flexible position.



I love it when you tell people about our private life, you bitch. :smitten:


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> What what, in the butt? Apparently not theronin. Better luck next time.









Next time, Gadget.



BigChaz said:


> I love it when you tell people about our private life, you bitch. :smitten:



So tell me, what's the post count at which you'll play along instead of kamikaze-ing the whole thing? 

Also, Ronin is fine. theronin makes it sound like I'm the half brother of an obscure eletronic instrument.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I love it when you tell people about our private life, you bitch. :smitten:



I bet the neighbors know my name
Way you screamin, scratchin, yellin,
Bet the neighbors know my name
They be stressin when we sexin


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I bet the neighbors know my name
> Way you screamin, scratchin, yellin,
> Bet the neighbors know my name
> They be stressin when we sexin



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chYba6bt4aA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMwXCeBZSqA


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm gonna need a ring on my finger first, bitch.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm gonna need a ring on my finger first, bitch.



Here you go babe


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm gettin married ya'll!!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jul 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chYba6bt4aA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMwXCeBZSqA




Thems two fantastic video's.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 14, 2010)

I IM with a few I guess I have no life jk jk
I do have a life IMing don't mean you talk all day gosh haha.
Once in a while it changes with what I am doing I am busy sometimes I don't go on as much. But when I do I chat with people while I am online from DIM's not like a lot from dim's though.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jul 14, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> I IM with a few I guess I have no life jk jk
> I do have a life IMing don't mean you talk all day gosh haha.
> Once in a while it changes with what I am doing I am busy sometimes I don't go on as much. But when I do I chat with people while I am online from DIM's not like a lot from dim's though.



Well, I don't have a life! So, I'm on MSN just about every day. I can never remember my ID for that, though. It might be listed in my profile. If it is everyone should chat with me some time.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 14, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> Well, I don't have a life! So, I'm on MSN just about every day. I can never remember my ID for that, though. It might be listed in my profile. If it is everyone should chat with me some time.



Okay fine I don't have a life, but I go out and hang out with friends and such.
I also think MSN is evil haha jk jk.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2010)

I have dimms friends I chat to on Yahoo msn and skype but figured if someone wanted my msn or to chat to me on skype they would ask 

I get a little weirded out when people pop out of no where without a message first and usually ask who they are and where they got my msngr addy from so please dont be offended if I do that


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 14, 2010)

I talk to a few people from Dims. I'm usually always on. Anyone's free to add my yahoo if they wanna chat. I usually give out my MSN or Skype if no one has yahoo but i don't feel comfortable posting that on my profile for some reason.


----------



## bladenite78 (Jul 14, 2010)

I love to chat, helps me calm down at night from work, working out and general hysteria. Feel free to im me


----------



## escapist (Jul 14, 2010)

I IM/PM/Chat with a select few. I've had really great friendships come from this board, there really are some great people out there. Even some lurkers who never post that just PM/IM.




LovesBigMen said:


> Okay fine I don't have a life, but I go out and hang out with friends and such.
> *I also think MSN is evil* haha jk jk.



MSN is evil....and thats why I use it


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> I IM/PM/Chat with a select few. I've had really great friendships come from this board, there really are some great people out there. Even some lurkers who never post that just PM/IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha I always new you were evil man HAHAHA!


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 15, 2010)

nope never have. But I dont do the whole AIM thing. I have one, just sign into it... uh never.


----------



## escapist (Jul 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Aha I always new you were evil man HAHAHA!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 15, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> I IM with a few I guess I have no life jk jk
> I do have a life IMing don't mean you talk all day gosh haha.
> Once in a while it changes with what I am doing I am busy sometimes I don't go on as much. But when I do I chat with people while I am online from DIM's not like a lot from dim's though.



I didn't mean I don't like people from dim's I just mean I don't talk to many on dims sorry haha If I offended didn't mean it since that is not what I mean you guys are awesome people!:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't really, just a few times. 

But all my information is there, if you need to get something off your mind, or send me a dirty picture, or ask for a dirty picture, or just want to say hi.

they're all the same, 

aim: hozayjgarseeya

Yahoo: hozayjgarseeya

MSN: [email protected]

skype: hozayjgarseeya

and you can find me on the bookface as well.


----------



## escapist (Jul 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't really, just a few times.
> 
> But all my information is there, if you need to get something off your mind, or send me a dirty picture, or ask for a dirty picture, or just want to say hi.
> 
> ...



IDK man, all I have is this sexy picture of my heart shaped ass. Are you sure you want me to send that? You won't think I'm trashy and easy in the morning will you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> IDK man, all I have is this sexy picture of my heart shaped ass. Are you sure you want me to send that? You won't think I'm trashy and easy in the morning will you?



trashy . . . no. Easy . . . maybe :wubu:


----------



## escapist (Jul 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> trashy . . . no. Easy . . . maybe :wubu:



Dammit! I knew I was just a hot piece of ass!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just realised there was a typing error on my msn :doh: Now it's sorted. Plus i added my AIM.

If you wants to chat dont be afraid to contact me....because i'm probably too afraid to contact anybody


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 15, 2010)

I talk to a few people from dims on yahoo. I took my info down for awhile, but its back up now.


----------



## RJI (Jul 15, 2010)

A/S/L ?

Got Pics?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 15, 2010)

Gee guys....if you wanna chat, just let me know LOL. Also, facebook is good times


----------



## taobear (Jul 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Gee guys....if you wanna chat, just let me know LOL. Also, facebook is good times



OOOOOh Me me me do ya cam? LOL


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love to chat with anyone from Dimensions on my instant messengers.My info is under my screen name or in my profile.Don't be shy, now!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 5, 2011)

Oceanbreeze said:


> I would love to chat with anyone from Dimensions on my instant messengers.My info is under my screen name or in my profile.Don't be shy, now!



Maybe if you shared a bit more about yourself on here?


----------



## Rathkhan (Jul 5, 2011)

Contributing to a Necro Thread!!
MSN: [email protected]
Yahoo: dsoterios
Skype: dsoterios


----------

